# Opening Day Success - And The Void It Leaves



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I solo hunt the National Forest in my "backyard" so I was up in the any-bull Uintas.

Saturday morning at 7:00 am I was locked down in the bushes by a little two point buck who was confused enough by the "bush" that he wouldn't leave. I was having a real hard time processing that I was unsuccessful on the archery deer draw (still am). He pranced around for 10 minutes 15-25 yards from me.

When he left, I had time to think for a couple minutes and said my mantra in my head:

"If you'd shoot it the last day &#8230; shoot it the first day."

Almost immediately a spike elk walks out of the pines. There were other elk still in timber but ... I only let a 13 yard standing broadside shot go for about 2 seconds.

This year I changed my set up a bit.

I changed from 100 gr. Muzzy MX-3s to 125 gr. Trophy Taker Shuttle broad-heads. I decided to bump my total arrow weight and front-of-center up a bit this year. I don't know how to describe them - a reverse or concave cutting blade? (see picture) This broad-head (for me) was a beefy, fixed-blade, that really does fly like my field points.

I also went to a single pin site. My "buck fever" isn't paralyzing but I kick into some type of adrenaline fueled, altered state of autopilot. Last year I shot right over the back of a spike and I couldn't tell you exactly which pin I used. Now, with my pin set at 30 yards I shoot about 3 inches high at 20 and 4 inches low at 40. They say when you quit getting excited that's the time to quit hunting so I guess I'm not ready to quit yet.

Both these changes worked for me.

My arrow blew through the boiler room, he ran off bleeding from both sides, I gave one cow call as he disappeared in the trees, and after waiting 25 minutes found him about 10 yards from where I last saw him.

So you see - I shot one. I had 8 stitches in my fingers - thus the Michael Jackson single glove look.

It's been a long time since I filled my tag in the first hour of the season and opening morning success has a feel of bitter-sweetness to it.. I'm feeling kind of lost. I am so happy to be successful (that cred stuff was just me yank'n your chain - you can define credibility any way you want to), had a beautiful clean kill, and quickly packed the meat off the mountain and into the cooler (on a really hot day). I really can't stop smiling. But now I have to figure out how to proceed with the rest of my early fall.

Certainly not complaining and certainly not the worst problem to have.

_Post Script_ - there are some big bulls out there!


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

A very nice write-up and I like the pics! Much cred given--even if you don't care


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Same broad head I've used for 3 years now. The Shuttle T is the toughest thing I've ever shot. Congrats!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Great Job.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice write up! Thanks.
I've always had enough friends and family hunting that if I was done filling my tag I could still go along and help someone else.
Seems there is enough people around here needing some help you could mabe help them out (not your honey hole of course)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congtats


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go.

Great story, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Watcher said:


> This year I changed my set up a bit.
> 
> I changed from 100 gr. Muzzy MX-3s to 125 gr. Trophy Taker Shuttle broad-heads. I decided to bump my total arrow weight and front-of-center up a bit this year. I don't know how to describe them - a reverse or concave cutting blade? (see picture) This broad-head (for me) was a beefy, fixed-blade, that really does fly like my field points.
> 
> ...


Congrats Watcher! Fine job.

Attn Admins: Please add a couple cred points to Watcher's total score.:mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice congrats


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

That's going to be some good eats right there. Congrats


----------

